# Zuca for Mac Pro rolling traincase



## Caracoco (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone got a link to any pics of the inside of this case?  Would love to see the layout before I think about whether to get it.  Thanks!


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 1, 2009)

it on the pro site


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone know the price, it is not letting me log on....


----------



## Caracoco (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_it on the pro site_

 
There are no pics of the inside though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , just the exterior.


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 1, 2009)

I need to check this out. I saw this on the pro website but I need to personally see all the pockets and all.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 1, 2009)

There was a story posted on our blog yesterday with all of the details: MAC Pro | Zuca for MAC Bag | Specktra.Net

I am working on inside pics.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty sure it's $225.

Edit: $279 according to the blog!


----------



## Leven (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope this will be better than the last traincase they put out. that thing was useless lol im glad i got to see it up close in the store.


----------



## dominicana90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Pretty sure it's $225.

Edit: $279 according to the blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes its $279.  I kind of want it but if it's anything like the other case then I don't


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Pretty sure it's $225.

Edit: $279 according to the blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bunny, love the new avatar!  saucy saucy!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 5, 2009)

It's temporarily out of stock on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I was going to get it or anything.... because I'm not supposed to be spending money.... even though it looks super awesome.... *whistles and looks around innocently*


----------



## lainz (Apr 5, 2009)

its VERY cool and has 3 or 4 clear soft cases inside with plenty of room to add more. it has two i think mesh side pockets, and you can actually sit on the top of it (just don't use the handle as a back rest). unfortunately, there is no Pro or Staff discount on this bad boy since its not manufactured by MAC. Broke my heart.


----------



## Cocopuff (Apr 13, 2009)

I ordered one today.  I can't wait till it gets in


----------



## Caracoco (Apr 14, 2009)

Well here in the UK, the first batch that got delivered to the pro store in London was all snatched up by the staff and they aren't getting any more in because the shipping costs are too high.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However......

I have found this Zuca Artist Pro case and have ordered one.  So excited to get this now, who cares if it doesn't have a Mac logo on it.

ZCA Artist Collection : Pro Artist


----------



## Caracoco (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok so now I'm gutted.  I ordered the Zuca Artist Pro case and it's on its way from the US and should be here soon.

However, I happened to give the pro store a call this morning about something else and they told me that they will be getting more of these Zuca cases in next week.

I think I'm going to have to get the Mac one and send the Zuca back, even though I will lose out on shipping costs and customs charges


----------



## Caracoco (May 5, 2009)

*Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

I'm so excited it's finally here.  It was smaller than I expected and I really didn't think it was going to fit all my makeup, but the damn thing has pockets everywhere and it's all in!!
Enjoy the pics:

1)  Aaagggghhhhh, it's not all going to fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2)  The Zuca with it's protective cover on and Mac logo:











3)  Without the Mac protective case on:






4)  Side view (that's a MUFE clear pouch with all my disposables in, but I've ordered some extra pouches so that will be going in a Mac pouch inside the case soon






5)  The door with three pockets:






6)  My BBU Palette and glitters are in the pocket






7)  It was a tight squeeze but I got it all in!  I just need to buy a makeup bag to put my lashes in, as there is still room in the case on top of the four pouches.






8)  My brushes are in the other side pocket, the mirror will go in the pocket behind that and there is a small pocket for my mobile phone.






The great thing is that I don't need my other Mac holdall which used to carry my brushes and lashes etc, as it all fits in here.
I'm so happy and so is my back!!


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Nice, thanks! Lucky girl.


----------



## nursee81 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Its really nice makes me want one.


----------



## MACLovin (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

That's an awesome case!! I didn't know they made something like that.. bet it was expensive. but much better than just carrying a train case around! 

Congrats


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Damn, I REALLY want one of those! I wonder if its LE or perm?


----------



## rt66chix (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

The myth has finally come true!!! We heard about this last year at update, but no one talked about it again. It looks great, but I'm sure the price tag wont be small.
Who cares ... its still PERFECT for those who travel with all their precious collection. Did I mention I love it???


----------



## rt66chix (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Damn, I REALLY want one of those! I wonder if its LE or perm?_

 
its permanent


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*







 Jealous!!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

I want one!  How much do those go for?  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## n_c (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

That's an awesome buy, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Tahti (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Awesome!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

this is so awesome, enjoy it!


----------



## Caracoco (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Well I paid around £133 for it, including postage.  It was £200 less pro discount.

I tried really hard to get one of these.  Being in the UK, I was told that they weren't getting any more in because the shipping costs from the States were too high.  But I just kept hounding the Mac mail order line and they told me some would be in on 1 May. So I called first thing that day and was lucky enough to get one.  They sold out the same day.  A couple of friends of mine have tried to get one today and have been told that there may be some more stock next week, but that any they do receive will be going straight to the pro store.

I don't know how the situation is in the US.


----------



## Caracoco (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

I meant to say also, that it only comes with four Mac pouches but there is room for two more on top of those, so plenty of room.  And my kit is massive!  Worth about £5,000 at the last count!  The pouches are very deceptive, you can fit loads in.

I have a regular Zuca coming from the US and I'm going to take two of the pouches from that, so I will have six pouches in all.


----------



## Lizzie (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

I thought the pro discount didn't apply to this because MAC doesn't make it?
I'm suuuuuuuuper jealous!  I really want to get one, but I just got a new traincase in January (it's soooo heavy). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It gorgeous. Especially with all your makeup in it!


----------



## Caracoco (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I thought the pro discount didn't apply to this because MAC doesn't make it?
I'm suuuuuuuuper jealous! I really want to get one, but I just got a new traincase in January (it's soooo heavy). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It gorgeous. Especially with all your makeup in it!_

 
Yeah, that's what I was told too and when I mentioned it to the lady on the order line, she said that she hadn't heard that and she put it through with discount and it went through ok.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

That looks nice!! I think I might want one of those!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

OMG!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I thought the pro discount didn't apply to this because MAC doesn't make it?
I'm suuuuuuuuper jealous! I really want to get one, but I just got a new traincase in January (it's soooo heavy). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It gorgeous. Especially with all your makeup in it!_

 

No Discounts here per the MAC Pro Online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



$279.00 Ouch


----------



## nursee81 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

^ that what I thought I want it but dam 279 + tax double ouch.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

What's the other case in the background on the first big picture? I like that one a lot too.


----------



## Caracoco (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_What's the other case in the background on the first big picture? I like that one a lot too._

 
That's this one:

Professional make-up cases, directors chair, chairman trolley

I did my back in with it though, so I'm no longer able to carry it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure if I will sell it though, I love it too much.


----------



## Cocopuff (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

I love my ZUCA!  I have not packed it yet, because FINALLY I will be going to basic and I will double it as my suitcase!


----------



## CamieNguyen (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

wow that looks so nice. Thanks for posting


----------



## JAJ_2380 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

I want one.


----------



## MUALindsay (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Zuca for Mac - NOW WITH PICS WOO HOO!*

It says it meets FFA Regulations, but the size listed doesn't (45" total)... can anyone confirm it does or doesn't fit in an overhead bin of an airplane?

Thanks!


----------



## Jade M (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_unfortunately, there is no Pro or Staff discount on this bad boy since its not manufactured by MAC. Broke my heart._

 
Are we certain that there is no pro or staff discount on this?

We don't have it here yet in Australia, however my RT seems to think it should be applicable, and that the whole not made by MAC thing isn't a legitimate reason, as the previous cases weren't made BY MAC either LOL.

I'm asking because I was about to get a friend that lives in NY to buy one at retail price and bring with them here when they visit soon - but i'd be really annoyed if I paid full price when I could have gotten staff discount on it etc.

(I'm betting that it will still be cheaper at the full price in the US than what it will be here in Aus even with discount).


----------



## Caracoco (May 14, 2009)

I got pro discount on mine, no problem.


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 20, 2009)

So the UK gets Pro discount but the US doesn't?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 1, 2009)

I just ordered one of these and should be getting it in about a week so I'll take pictures when I have my stuff in it.


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyTatton* 

 
_I just ordered one of these and should be getting it in about a week so I'll take pictures when I have my stuff in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you get a discount?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 2, 2009)

No but I asked the girl because she was talking me into applying for a pro account (don't have enough proper documentation) and she said that the Zuca was one of the few things not discountable. This is in Canada too. I did end up applying for pro with a business card and resume, so we'll see how that goes too.


----------



## bellydancer (Oct 4, 2009)

Now that I saw these pics I want to get one.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 8, 2009)

So.. I got mine today. I didn't realize how absolutely tiny it is! Shorter than my knee when I'm standing. You'd be practically squating to sit on that. I don't think my collection would fit at all and I don't want to take the bags out of their protective bags incase I return it.. So tiny for so much money! Hmm. If I end up trying it out I'll post my pics.

Edit: I didn't open any of the packaging I couldn't close without disturbing it and returned it about a week later. Not only was it too small but it didn't have enough organization for me. Only 4 different sections? I need about 8!


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 19, 2011)

Can anybody tell me if this fits on the overhead compartment of a plane? would they allow me to carry on???


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 25, 2011)

no the mac one is not faa approved!! the mac zuca is the zuca sport bag with the pro artist bags in it that is all with the mac logo on it. i called zuca to find out exactly what the difference was. the one for makeup artist is the pro artist bag. done and done 



Piarpreet said:


> Can anybody tell me if this fits on the overhead compartment of a plane? would they allow me to carry on???


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 25, 2011)

oh damn.... the linear capacity is only 45 and the MAC one is 47.5 damn.... Maybe I cn still use it cos they never actually test it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 25, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> oh damn.... the linear capacity is only 45 and the MAC one is 47.5 damn.... Maybe I cn still use it cos they never actually test it.



 	It really depends on the airlines. The overhead spaces in Lufthansa and/or Air Canada are big enough to accommodate it. If you fly other airlines, such as AA, United, or Iberia, most likely it won't fit and the flight attendants will have to check it in for you when they see it won't fit. Having said that, you can always check it in yourself and get the protective sleeve that you can buy as an accessory.

  	In any case, the Pro traincase it probably the easier option for traveling.


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 25, 2011)

The sleeve is included. Maybe id stick some cardboard in it lol.... and take it into the airport and make them air hostesses put it in the end.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you order it? Seriously, go for the 50 buck zebra one if you just use it for traveling.


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 25, 2011)

oh no.... the zebra was 50 bucs for the bag ONLY then frame is 110! then bags are 4x15=60... add up.... And I know its considerably cheaper but oh hun its soooooo tacky. I could do leopard but zebra NEVER!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 26, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> oh no.... the zebra was 50 bucs for the bag ONLY then frame is 110! then bags are 4x15=60... add up.... And I know its considerably cheaper but oh hun its soooooo tacky. *I could do leopard but zebra NEVER!*



 	LOL



  	Re the bags: I think that is the biggest flaw of the Zuca. As the bags have no compartments at all, it's very difficult to store stuff and/or travel with it. I really wish there were more dividers that help not only with organization, but more importantly, that stuff does'nt roll around in the bag. It's the best way to make MES and MSF crack.


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 26, 2011)

i have never had any problems with my zuca i have the pro artist. nothing has ever cracked on me *knocks on wood* its all about how you pack it. im a real working makeup artist that is what i do for a living. it works fine if u under stand how to depot things make pallets its ideal for the real working artist. if u dont have a ton of makeup or do makeup for a living why spend the money. invest in the smaller cases that will be more cost defective. with most air lines its like MAC GUY said if they see it doesnt fit it gets checked. you can see the people loading the plane they trow things it won't be safe!! i have head people say they had it put in the pilots cabin but im sure that was a one time thing. trust me a ton of stuff fits in the zuca its just like playing tetris u just have to know how to pack it.


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 26, 2011)

What do you do for a living?



paparazziboy said:


> i have never had any problems with my zuca i have the pro artist. nothing has ever cracked on me *knocks on wood* its all about how you pack it. im a real working makeup artist that is what i do for a living. it works fine if u under stand how to depot things make pallets its ideal for the real working artist. if u dont have a ton of makeup or do makeup for a living why spend the money. invest in the smaller cases that will be more cost defective. with most air lines its like MAC GUY said if they see it doesnt fit it gets checked. you can see the people loading the plane they trow things it won't be safe!! i have head people say they had it put in the pilots cabin but im sure that was a one time thing. trust me a ton of stuff fits in the zuca its just like playing tetris u just have to know how to pack it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure Piarpreet is smart enough to pack a Zuca. At least, this is what I hope as she is graduating from college soon (yeah!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	However, mineralize products are very prone to break during transport and the absence of dividers makes it harder to secure them. After all, it is "just" a baked product that is very fragile in nature no matter how carefully you pack.

  	As the MAC Zuca will not fit all airplanes, there is a big chance that she will need to check her bag. Given the size of her mineralize collection, it would be a shame if any of them would break.


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 26, 2011)

Ya my Mineralized stuff is outta control! I will not depot ANY of that sacred material!
  	I guess I'll get it anyways and I can always return If I dont use it. But I actually think its the best train case Ive seen, and Ive done quite a bit of research. I made some cardboard dividers with the MAC shipping boxes and hope this at least solves the madness within each pouch.


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Im a Makeup Artist that is what i do for a living. I pay my bills by doing makeup


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 27, 2011)

I know, you mentioned... but are you freelance? counter?


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 27, 2011)

I know, you mentioned it. But are you freelance? counter?


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 27, 2011)

both i work for MAC and im a freelance artist i travel a lot as for work as well which is why i have a zuca


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 27, 2011)

but you normally travel locally. That's the thing. I'm constantly going abroad or nation wide and That's the reason for me being able to carry it with me it was important.



paparazziboy said:


> both i work for MAC and im a freelance artist i travel a lot as for work as well which is why i have a zuca


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2011)

when I travel I have a lot of product which I have to transport .. and I use the Trolley, it works for me, and I have a bad back.. I can usually finagle somebody to give me a hand if I need to lift it for any reason.. lol.

  	great bag!


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 27, 2011)

not really i have traveled over seas as well as all over the country as well as done NYC and Miami fashion weeks i have the pro artist and it works just fine i can take it on the plane and it stores nicely in the overhead and i have never had anything broken. i dont do much here in my city its mostly a few hours away or in another state


----------



## Piarpreet (Oct 27, 2011)

ok thanx. I guess I will find out when I take my MAC zuca abroad! :O I will make cardboard sides to put between the case cover and the zuca just in case I actually have to check it in. I can also put bubbles around each pouch.


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 5, 2011)

i posted my zuca video up if your interested


----------



## Edelmc (Nov 5, 2011)

paparazziboy said:


> i posted my zuca video up if your interested


 Where abouts is the video? I don't see a link to a website or blog. Thank


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 5, 2011)

www.yourtube.com/jakobcross23 the link was also on my fan page which is in my signature


----------

